# comó conectar display de 4 digitos anodo comun.



## darkf3n1x (Nov 17, 2009)

tengo un pequeño problema no se como son los pines del displey 7 segmentos de 4 digitos anodo comun en el que tiene 12 patas o pines. y no quiero arriesgarme a probar ya que podria quemarlo. les agradezco su ayuda pero no encontre el diagrama en ningun lado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola darkf3n1x

Que numero de identificacion es el display de 7 segmentos ?

Este seguramente biene conectado para un sistema Multiplex.

Puedes probar y descubrir como esta conectado internamente por medio de un Ohmetro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## darkf3n1x (Nov 17, 2009)

um el problema es que no tengo el ohmetro  se me daño el que tenia. pero muchas gracias y al referencia es ledtech51777 lm5674-11 s


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/parts/datasheet/257/LM5674-11-M1-pdf.php

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

